# Geri Halliwell Fashion For Relief Haiti in London 18.02.2010 x 29



## Q (22 Feb. 2010)

free image host​thx Tikipeter


----------



## schlumpf15 (22 Feb. 2010)

Dankeschön


----------



## canil (22 Feb. 2010)

Finde sie richtig klasse, danke für die Bilder!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (22 Feb. 2010)

Da verschlägt es einen fast die Sprache!


----------



## Karlvonundzu (22 Feb. 2010)

Danke für die Bilder der schönen Geri


----------



## Rolli (22 Feb. 2010)

:thx: dir für die Pics der hübschen Geri


----------



## walme (22 Feb. 2010)

Landeswappen
und das Kleid haben doch eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit 

Vielen Dank Q​


----------



## Bowes (25 Feb. 2017)

*Dankeschön für die tolle Geri Halliwell.*


----------



## gloubi (30 Apr. 2017)

Herrlich wie immer, danke.


----------

